# Van Staal VM150



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hmmmmm........

add to the X'mas list????




> The new Van Staal VM150 spinning reel features a changeable left- or right-hand retrieve, holds 350 yards of 30-pound braided line and can handle up to 30 pounds of drag stopping power. Will retail $399.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You make too much $$$ ............... 

Is that a $ sign on top of the spool because if it is it sure fits .........


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing Jay. It sure looks like a money sign!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AL_N_VB said:


> Hmmmmm........
> 
> add to the X'mas list????


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I can afford that with my X-mas bonus.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

good lord please help me not faint! $350$?? that is cheap for a van staal


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

That looks SWEET .. Is it on the Market ?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it water prof like the others?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

How many tiny Asains can you fit on the spool?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Islander80 said:


> Is it water prof like the others?


Bet that would be a pretty good trick...
If they have come up with a way to really seal those for that kind of $$$ they are going to have a lot of unhappy customers among the hard core striper crowd to the north of most of us.
I am going to have to check out the boards on SOL just to see the beating these take from the guys that have spent 2X & 3X this for VS reels over the years...
Not at all saying it could not be a great reel, but the gnashing of teeth from the old school VS crowd is going to be a hoot.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

I read on sol they are water resistant not 100% dunk-able like the original VS.Quantum engineered VS still not a bad price for something with a VS logo on it...imo


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

johnfl said:


> I read on sol they are water resistant not 100% dunk-able like the original VS.Quantum engineered VS still not a bad price for something with a VS logo on it...imo


if it is Quantum engineered you can almost bet Quantum will have their version of it on the market for 1/2 that price...


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Nice reel if you don't dunk it, but the reel VS or Zee Baas are better reels submersion


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*"VS" logo don't mean $#[email protected]*

When Zebco took over production of these reels, I signed off on my plans to purchase any of their reels. If you take a step back, and look at the quality of all Zebco products from years past, and match them with today's equivalent, they've done the same thing as Shakespeare and their buyout and overseas production of the American legend that WAS Penn Reels. I for one would be wary of any product stamped in that manner.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Rockfish1 said:


> if it is Quantum engineered you can almost bet Quantum will have their version of it on the market for 1/2 that price...


 And if they are anything like the cabo I bought,ya might as well use a handline with the suckarse drag they have..... jmo from the one cabo I own that has the jerkiest drag of any spinner I ever owned..


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> And if they are anything like the cabo I bought,ya might as well use a handline with the suckarse drag they have..... jmo from the one cabo I own that has the jerkiest drag of any spinner I ever owned..


Interesting that you say that. I'd say that the drag has been the best feature of the several Cabo's that I've owned. Still own one, and the strong/smooth drag is the main reason it's still in the lineup. Other than that, I'd say they're overrated and overpriced.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> Interesting that you say that. I'd say that the drag has been the best feature of the several Cabo's that I've owned. Still own one, and the strong/smooth drag is the main reason it's still in the lineup. Other than that, I'd say they're overrated and overpriced.


I agree. I have 3, 50, 60, and 70. Great reels for me.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> Interesting that you say that. I'd say that the drag has been the best feature of the several Cabo's that I've owned. Still own one, and the strong/smooth drag is the main reason it's still in the lineup. Other than that, I'd say they're overrated and overpriced.


 Guess I just got a defective one?? I'll put a slammer,or even one of my old capricorns up against it.... Do they have good service,as far as sending it back to get it checked out like shimano for instance????


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Guess I just got a defective one?? I'll put a slammer,or even one of my old capricorns up against it.... Do they have good service,as far as sending it back to get it checked out like shimano for instance????


you probably can. i do not know though...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes they have good service. Same as Shimano.


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

van staal?????
over rated, over priced coffee grinders.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

The promo code for 15% off of these at JandH.com is THANKS for black friday or 10% off with promo code JHFUN until the end of the month. Just thought it could help some of you save alittle more.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I was just checking his reel out and it looks sweeet! But...for a couple hundred more you got the real booty VS. Patience vs Price lol!


----------



## jmswaste (Sep 3, 2017)

Avet now offers the G2 in most models, we have tested Avet SX G2 and found it to be a smoother reel, but other then than not much more of a noticeable difference.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

jeseybassguide said:


> van staal?????
> over rated, over priced coffee grinders.


Like Yeti Loadout


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

spydermn said:


> jeseybassguide said:
> 
> 
> > van staal?????
> ...


It's nice knowing you don't have to worry about to taking a shit on you when you're on a good bite walking the surf or out on a bar....the VM however, I'll pass


----------

